# Doodle Grub (jeu)



## pixowl (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je me présente, je suis le développeur de Doodle Grub. 
C'est mon premier jeu sur iPhone, je l'ai réalisé avec Laurel (www.bloglaurel.com) aux commandes pour le graphisme.

C'est une sorte de Snake original revisité à l'accéléromètre. 

Je viens en fait solliciter vos remarques et conseils. 
Le jeu n'en est qu'à ses débuts, une grosse mise à jour va être envoyée dans la semaine d'ailleurs. 

Au menu des prochaines mises à jour on a de nouveaux ennemis, thèmes, combos...etc

Le jeu existe en version gratuite et payante. 
Dans les 2 cas on peut jouer sans restriction. 
La version payante aura simplement toujours un peu d'avances au niveau des updates et ne présentera pas de pub sur l'écran d'accueil. 
Il n'y a pas encore de pub sur la version gratuite actuellement en ligne mais ça arrive (iAd). J'espère que ce moyen de rémunération ne gênera pas trop les joueurs et nous permettra de passer plus de temps à améliorer le jeu. 

Toutes les infos sur le jeu sur cette page : http://www.pixowl.com/doodlegrub/


J'espère que ça vous plaira !


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2010)

Je vais aller de ce pas le telecharger pour tester.


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2010)

Salut à toi.

On s'est loupé à St Junien il y a deux semaines 

J'ai vu que Laurel en avait parlé sur le Blog. Sympa 

Je laisse ton post même si c'est de la Pub, car j'adore le jeu et tu demandes des conseilles pour l'améliorer. 

Bon début en tout cas.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2010)

Oui je crois qu'il faut voir là avant tout la possibilité de discuter en direct avec le developpeur pour faire évoluer le jeu


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2010)

Au passage, il marche à merveille sur iPad. Justement, j'ai joué avec en attendant de faire dédicacé le livre de Laurel et même si c'est doublé au niveau des pixels, c'est toujours très beau et parfaitement jouable.

Si je devais changer le jeu, je ferais une version avec tableaux qui avance. Genre on mange les pommes au fur et à mesure de la progression et le décor se déplacent avec le serpent.


----------



## pixowl (12 Juillet 2010)

gwen > C'était donc toi à St-Junien !  
Je vais bosser sur une adaptation sur l'iPad cet été, comme ça il n'y aura plus de pixels doublés !
Je pensais aussi à la possibilité d'un mode multi-joueurs sur l'iPad, on pourrait diriger le serpent avec l'iPhone/iPod et donc jouer à plusieurs. 

Merci de laisser le post, y a pas beaucoup de manières pour voir directement ce que les gens pensent d'une application...  Merci encore.


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2010)

A mon âge, 36 en inversant les chiffres, j'ai ce jeu, proposé gratuitement il y a quelques semaines, et je le trouve très distrayant pendant quelques moments d'oisiveté; je ne l'ai pas montré à mon petit-fils (4 ans), je crains qu'il endommage en quelques secondes ce qui me sert quand même de téléphone 
Piètre joueur, peu persévérant aussi, je suis arrivé à un score de ±1650 points, donc je ne peux pas juger de la suite du jeu 
Suggestions:
- Ne capitulez pas devant l'anglais, que diable   > menu langue, qu'on ait au moins le français par défaut.
- Score: on sait qu'il faut valoriser le joueur, 200 points récoltés c'est pas terrible, mettez 200.000 etc, j'aurai un score plus présentable, c'est psychologique (voir les flippers de ma jeunesse et actuels, on atteint vite les millions de dollars  )
- Si le ver mange trop de pommes à la suite, il enflerait et deviendrait plus difficile à manuvrer entre les méchants; le fait que se faire bouffer quelques anneaux n'empêche pas de continuer limite un peu.
En tout cas bravo 
D'autres projets ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2010)

pixowl a dit:


> gwen > C'était donc toi à St-Junien !



Eh oui. Il y avait trop de monde pour la dédicace de Laurel, si j'avais su que tu étais là, je pense que je n'aurais pas fait la queue, et je serai venu taper la causette, je n'aime pas attendre pour les dédicaces  (En fait, c'est la première fois que j'attends plus de 15 minutes pour ça, je n'ai quasiment aucunes BD dédicacées 
Et puis, après il y avait le film Marvel 14 sur la censure qu'un ami (Jean Depelley) a réalisé, donc je me devais de le soutenir.

Tu sais que j'ai même failli revenir le dimanche juste pour que l'on puisse discuter tranquille. Mais il faisait trop chaud. Dommage 

En tout cas, ton jeu semble avoir du succès et il le mérite. Je ne suis pas trop jeu dans le sens ou je ne peux passer des heures sur mon iPhone ou mon iPad pour jouer, je ne suis plus un ado  et là, on peut y jouer quelques minutes en attendant quelque part et mêmes si on ne finis pas la partie, ce n'est pas grave ou alors enchaîner les parties afin de faire le meilleur score. C'est addictif


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2010)

Doodle Grub ne fonctionne pas sur mon iPOdTouch 1ère génération (iOS 3...)
Est-ce qu'il faut iOS4 ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2010)

Chez moi, il a toujours fonctionné sur mon iPhone, OS 3 ou OS 4.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2010)

Moi il ne veut rien savoir sur mon iPOD Touch 1ère génération (version3.1.3 du système)

Peut-être manque-t-il quelque chose à mon iPOD pour ce jeu (micro? ...)

J'ai éteint l'iPOD et rallumé... pas mieux 

J'ai mis le crash log en ligne sur mon iDisk ici: crash log du "jeuchiant"


----------



## pixowl (13 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul > Merci pour les conseils ! J'en tiendrai compte ! 

remy > On m'a notifié d'un bug effectivement sur la version payante, sur iPod seulement. J'envoie une mise à jour très vite qui devrait régler ça. 

gwen > J'espère qu'on aura d'autres occasions de se croiser !
Peut-être à Saint-Junien de l'année prochaine !


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2010)

ah OK... le bug est juste une "additional feature" disponible uniquement sur la version payante!
 ;-)

Bon en attendant, je vais aller chercher la version gratuite!


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2010)

Concernant la version iPad, ce sera une version universelle ou il y aura une version iPhone et une version iPad ?

Car si le logiciel est payant, cela change beaucoup de choses, il va falloir en acheter deux.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2010)

Donc la version gratuite fonctionne. J'ai donc pu jouer un peu (score 1000 tout rond!)

Je me pose une question sur le gameplay..... pour tout dire, je ne vois pas à quoi sert de faire grandir sa chenille car en fait devenir plus grande ne rend pas le jeu plus difficile:
on peut se repasser sur le corps sans contrainte
les herissons peuvent bouffer des morceaux du corps sans effet

Une fois qu'on a compris qu'il suffit de protéger la tête et que seule la position de la tête compte, on ne s'occuper plus du corps!

Je pense qu'il faudrait modifier le comportement pour que le fait de se faire manger des parties du corps ait un impact sur le nombre de points

Soit on perd des points quand on perd un morceaux de chenille
Soit la longueur de la chenille a un effet multiplicateur sur les points marqués en prenant une pomme (pour inciter à conserver une chenille longue)


----------



## pixowl (14 Juillet 2010)

gwen > Je ne sais pas vraiment encore pour l'iPad. Il faut qu'on réfléchisse... Si ce n'est pas universel, ce ne sera pas trop cher. Mais peut-être que ce sera universel, je ne peux pas me prononcer. 


remy > Plus la chenille est grande, plus le score grimpe vite lorsqu'on mange une pomme. 
Je vais peut-être accentuer cet effet et surtout je vais afficher le nombre de points obtenus lorsqu'une pomme est mangé. C'est vrai que sinon on ne s'en rend pas compte. 

Des combos sont prévus aussi lorsqu'on tue des hérissons.


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2010)

J'avais remarqué l'augmentation des points avec la longueur de la chenille, mais c'est vrai que je m'étais posé la question également, c'est pourquoi j'y avais fait attention. Ce n'est donc pas flagrant.

Perso, je préfère vraiment les versions universelles, car certains logiciels sont plus utilisés sur iPad que sur iPhone et vice et versa, du coup, je me sens laissé lorsqu&#8217;il y a deux versions et la plupart du temps, je n'en achète aucune ne sachant pas laquelle prendre. C'est juste mon expérience personnelle. Une augmentation de prix lors du passage en universel ne serait par contre pas gênant selon moi.

Autre point dans le gameplay qui me chagrine, c'est lorsque l'on est invulnérable, on court après les hérissons, mais souvent, il arrive que l'on repasse vulnérable au moment de toucher une bestiole piquante. Du coup, la chenille meurt. Ne serait'il pas possible de mettre une barre donnant le temps d'invulnérabilité ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Juillet 2010)

@gwen

Il y a une barre d'invincibilité en haut à gauche...mais c'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas très visible et comme elle disparait vite, on ne la remarque pas tout de suite


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2010)

En effet. Je ne l'avais pas remarqué. Trop concentré à tuer les Hérissons (pauvres bêtes).

Un truc genre changement de couleur de fond ou autre serait peut  être pas mal.

Bon, je viens quand même d'éclater mon score 1963 points. C'est modeste, mais je me suis bien amusé


----------



## Lutin26 (20 Juillet 2010)

L'appli gratuite version 1.0.2 n'arrive plus à se lancer sur mon iPod Touch G1 sous 3.1.3 .
J'ai effacé et remis l'appli, mais le jeu refuse toujours de se lancer.
Ça fonctionnait parfaitement avant la dernière mise à jour du 17 juillet.
La faute à l'ajout de la compatibilité iOS 4 ???


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

J'espère que tu as gardé la précédente version?

Si tu ne l'as pas fait, elle est peut-être encore dans ta corbeille si celle-ci n'a pas été vidée.


----------



## Lutin26 (20 Juillet 2010)

Non, je n'ai pas gardé la précédente version. Ma corbeille a été vidée depuis.
N'est-il pas possible développer une appli compatible 3.1.3 et iOS 4 ?
J'imagine que oui...
Je serai plus vigilant la prochaine fois.


----------



## pixowl (20 Juillet 2010)

n26" data-source="post: 6078011"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Lutin26 a dit:


> L'appli gratuite version 1.0.2 n'arrive plus à se lancer sur mon iPod Touch G1 sous 3.1.3 .
> J'ai effacé et remis l'appli, mais le jeu refuse toujours de se lancer.
> Ça fonctionnait parfaitement avant la dernière mise à jour du 17 juillet.
> La faute à l'ajout de la compatibilité iOS 4 ???



C'est de ma faute, désolé. 
J'ai laissé passer un bug qui se produit sur les iPod touch et les iPhones avant 3GS. (c'est ce que j'ai noté). 
Une mise à jour a été envoyée dimanche soir à Apple, j'espère que la validation ne va pas être trop longue... En ce moment ça a l'air de ramer pas mal les validations appStore. 

En prime du coup j'ai bossé tout le week-end et j'ai rajouté la possibilité de faire des combos, l'affichage des points gagnés lors de n'importe quelle action, et de nouvelles pommes (pomme en or et pomme empoisonnée).

Tout ça donc dès la version 1.0.3 qui arrive... 


(Le même bug est présent aussi sur la version premium, une version 1.0.1 arrive également pour corriger.)


----------



## Lutin26 (20 Juillet 2010)

Super !
Bravo et merci pour ta réactivité.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

pixowl a dit:


> En prime du coup j'ai bossé tout le week-end



Un week-end de juillet où il faisait beau en plus. Chapeau.

J'ai hâte de voir les nouveautés du coup.


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2010)

pixowl a dit:


> C'est de ma faute, désolé.
> J'ai laissé passer un bug qui se produit sur les iPod touch et les iPhones avant 3GS. (c'est ce que j'ai noté).
> Une mise à jour a été envoyée dimanche soir à Apple, j'espère que la validation ne va pas être trop longue... En ce moment ça a l'air de ramer pas mal les validations appStore.
> 
> ...



Tiens c'est curieux car sur mon iPOD Touch j'ai effectivement le bug de la version premium, mais la version gratuite fonctionne parfaitement, y compris après mise à jour en 1.02...

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'attends la nouvelle version avec impatience!!!  

merci d'avance pour toutes les nouveautés!


----------



## pixowl (20 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens c'est curieux car sur mon iPOD Touch j'ai effectivement le bug de la version premium, mais la version gratuite fonctionne parfaitement, y compris après mise à jour en 1.02...



Serait-ce un iPod Touch 3G ? 
Je que ça plante sur 1G et 2G, mais c'est possible que sur le 3 ça fonctionne...


----------



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2010)

erreur de ma part... après vérification, j'avais bien téléchargé la version 1.02 mais je n'avais pas resynchronisé mon iPOD (1G). C'est donc l'ancienne version qui était encore sur l'iPOD!

Je vais attendre la 1.03 avant de synchroniser l'iPOD avec le Mac.


----------



## Lutin26 (27 Juillet 2010)

Mise à jour faite à l'instant vers la version 1.0.3 et tout fonctionne parfaitement à nouveau.
Peut-être juste un peu plus lente que la version initiale.

Merci pour le travail et la réactivité.


----------



## pixowl (27 Juillet 2010)

C'est possible que la nouvelle version 1.0.3 soit un poil plus lente. 
Je travaille dur sur l'optimisation maintenant pour avoir une version aussi fluide sur iPod que sur iPhone 4... Lequel affichera d'ailleurs des graphismes adaptés à l'écran Retina. 

Content que tout fonctionne déjà, je souffle un peu !


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2010)

Sur la version "payante" (peut-être aussi sur la gratuite, mais je n'ai pas  vérifié), il me semble que le comptage de points est décalé de 1.

Quand on mange une pomme et qu'une valeur s'affiche, par exemple 16, 17 points sont ajoutés au score. Si il s'affiche 25, alors 26 points s'ajoutent, etc....


----------



## pixowl (30 Septembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Il me semble que le comptage de points est décalé de 1.
> 
> Quand on mange une pomme et qu'une valeur s'affiche, par exemple 16, 17 points sont ajoutés au score. Si il s'affiche 25, alors 26 points s'ajoutent, etc....




Harf ! Je viens de relire ce message ! 
La version 1.2 vient d'être validée, et j'ai oublié de corriger ce point ! 

Je n'y manquerai pas pour le 1.21 !


----------



## JaiLaTine (3 Octobre 2010)

Pas mal comme jeu.


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2010)

pixowl a dit:


> Harf ! Je viens de relire ce message !
> La version 1.2 vient d'être validée, et j'ai oublié de corriger ce point !
> 
> Je n'y manquerai pas pour le 1.21 !



Je pensais que la version à 0,79 Eur allait évoluer plus vite que la version gratuite, or je constate que les mises à jour ne se font QUE sur la version gratuite (encore aujourd'hui le thème spécial Halloween).

Est-ce normal?

Est-ce que la version à 0,79 Eur est abandonnée au profit de la seule version gratuite?


----------



## pixowl (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Je voudrais vous présenter notre nouveau jeu, prochainement disponible sur l'App Store. 
Il s'appelle *Safari Party* et est développé par Pixowl Inc.. 
Il s'agit du même studio que celui qui a réalisé le populaire Doodle Grub

Voici quelques artworks et une vidéo preview pour vous en donner un aperçu.
N'hésitez pas à poster vos impressions et votre feedback sur le jeu! 

Lien vers la vidéo http://youtube.com/watch?v=wLFQ4OqsorU

Nous suivre et nous aimer 
Twitter: http://twitter.com/safariparty
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Safari-Party


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pensais que la version à 0,79 Eur allait évoluer plus vite que la version gratuite, or je constate que les mises à jour ne se font QUE sur la version gratuite (encore aujourd'hui le thème spécial Halloween).
> 
> Est-ce normal?
> 
> Est-ce que la version à 0,79 Eur est abandonnée au profit de la seule version gratuite?



Finalement comme la version payante n'évoluait plus, j'utilisais la version gratuite
Mais maintenant cette version gratuite me propose de passer à la version "complète" sans pub... pour0,79 Eur

Est-ce que cette version "complète" est la même que celle qui s'appelait "Premium" que j'avais achetée?


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2011)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre également. De plus, j'ai payé la version premium, mais cela me demande toujours de passer à cette version. C'est particulièrement énervant. 

Donc, je te déconseille de faire la mise à jour puisque cela ne change rien dans mon cas 

Pareil, j'ai acheté le nouveau jeu de Pixowl et je suis assez déçu. Je ne comprends pas comment ça marche et quel est le but de chaque tableau. En gros quand je passe au tableau suivant, c'est par chance et quand je perds, je ne sais pas pourquoi. 

Bref, cela manque de clarté et d'explication dans un cas comme dans l'autre.


----------

